# Where can I register my doe?



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a 7 month old, 50/50 Kiko/Boer doeling. Her sire is a registered Kiko buck (I would get the papers from his previous owner). Her dam is a purebred Boer doe but she is not registered. Will I be able to register the doeling with ABGA or AKGA? I've heard you can't register a mix bred but I wanted to ask here!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You can't register with ABGA unless you have at least one ABGA registered parent.

Looks like can register the kids with AKGA as crossbreds. https://kikogoats.com/register-goats/


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> You can't register with ABGA unless you have at least one ABGA registered parent.
> 
> Looks like can register the kids with AKGA as crossbreds. https://kikogoats.com/register-goats/


Will I just put in her sire's registration? It said I have to put in both parents.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Scroll down in the PDF. Your question is answered. You select “no” for the dam not being AKGA registered.


----------

